

Cat5 Hummingbird Nest [video] - ThomasGaus
http://www.pdc.arizona.edu/webcam/enr2_hummingbird.aspx

======
josh-wrale
Spider silk!? That answers that.
[http://birding.about.com/od/birdhouses/a/hummingbirdnests.ht...](http://birding.about.com/od/birdhouses/a/hummingbirdnests.htm)

~~~
yareally
Probably a Black-chinned Hummingbird, though several less numerous species may
show up in the area as well.

[http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Black-
chinned_Hummingbird...](http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Black-
chinned_Hummingbird/lifehistory)

> When newly built, the nest is a compact, deep cup constructed of plant down,
> spider silk and cocoon fibers. As the nestlings grow, the nest stretches
> into a wider, shallower cup. Nests from cooler areas are thicker-walled than
> nests from warmer areas.

> Most Black-chinned Hummingbird nests have been found an average of 6 feet
> and at most 12 feet above the ground, but this may be because nests at this
> height are easier for observers to find. The nest is often on an exposed
> small horizontal dead branch well below the canopy.

------
jubjubbird
Hey! That building's right outside my office window. It's really spectacular.
There are some time lapse videos of the construction here if you're into that
kind of thing. The interactive site (second link from the bottom on that page)
is sort of interesting.

[http://enr2math.blogspot.com](http://enr2math.blogspot.com)

------
finnn
I'm getting "plugin not found", but I was able to load up
[http://www.pdc.arizona.edu:1935/enr2_hummingbird/enr2_hummin...](http://www.pdc.arizona.edu:1935/enr2_hummingbird/enr2_hummingbird.stream/playlist.m3u8)
in VLC no problem

~~~
voltagex_
rtmp://150.135.237.18/enr2_hummingbird/enr2_hummingbird.stream also works

------
mig39
Surely it's CAT6 :-)

------
Zikes
The eggs are hatched! I just caught her feeding them.

------
rdtsc
She did a great job. That is amazing build quality -- it looks sturdy and
comfortable.

Hopefully nobody disturbs her and her young.

------
josh-wrale
Hope the wind doesn't blow too hard.

~~~
jakeogh
They pick some funny spots. I once noticed a nest built right in the middle of
a large wind chime, the monsoon was just starting and this tiny bird was on
her eggs in a high wind symphony. Ended up lashing the chime to a hardpoint on
the ground and wrapping the tubes to to stop them from moving. The bird didn't
budge.

------
flangloria
This is live!

------
sjwright
The real WTF: a hummingbird has a better internet connection to its house than
I have.

~~~
whoopdedo
Of course. How do you expect them to tweet?

~~~
nealabq
She's in the catbird seat.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catbird_seat](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catbird_seat)

